# Tinsdale Lido and environs, Plymouth, March 2017



## HughieD (May 5, 2017)

*1. The History*
Tinside Pool is a unique 1935 Art Deco lido in the city of Plymouth in south-west England. It is sited beside Plymouth Sound and is overlooked by Plymouth Hoe and Smeaton's Tower. The lido is open in the summer months between May and September. The lido was officially opened on 2nd October 1935. A victim of declining popularity and neglect, the lido closed in 1992 but a vociferous local campaign led to a renovation, at a cost of £3.4 million, and Grade II Listed Building status in 1998. The facility re-opened to the public in 2005. A lift and hoist were added in 2009 for disabled access.

*2. The Explore*
Well, not really an explore as such. And strictly not really an abandoned place. The 'au naturel' part of the lido to the east of the lido proper has been boarded and only recently has renovation work started on it. The lido itself is closed for 7 or so months a year so out-of-season it does have an abandoned feel to it. 

*3. The Pictures*

The Lido:


img9311 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9309 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9307 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The Abandoned part:


img9303 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9301 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9300 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9298 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9296 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9284 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9293 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And further along from the lido east along the Hoe is this place:


img9286 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9290 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9291 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9292 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 5, 2017)

A nice looking lido, and as you said lots of art-deco. It looks like its being refurbished.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 5, 2017)

Really like that hughie.what a beautiful place.I do like a nice Lido.hoping to do another water based explore this weekend


----------



## HughieD (May 5, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really like that hughie.what a beautiful place.I do like a nice Lido.hoping to do another water based explore this weekend



Cheers Mikey. Got a water-based explore on the cards soon too ;-)


----------



## crazyjon (Aug 14, 2017)

Rare to see the tide out that far never seen it out as far as that for a long time


----------



## HughieD (Aug 14, 2017)

crazyjon said:


> Rare to see the tide out that far never seen it out as far as that for a long time



Went back last month. The tide was much further in. The pool had been completely cleaned and transformed and the graph on the third place all painted over!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 15, 2017)

Lovely pics. A sea fed lido thats fab! I haven't seen this before so thanks for that HD!


----------

